# Sustanon 250. ...



## mar1n93 (Jan 3, 2015)

has anyone heard of Omega and Immuno labs?? These are the 2 brands for the Sustanon they come in 10ml.. 
My other option is to go to Tijuana 2x a week and get sustanon 250 by schering plough redijects.. 500mg a week..


----------



## Maijah (Jan 3, 2015)

If your that close to Tijuana why not just stock up on the good stuff?


----------



## bugman (Jan 3, 2015)

Maijah is right.  (I got sick just saying that...) 

Btw.. welcome.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 3, 2015)

I strongly advise you not to cross the border with anything but a sombrero and a hangover.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 3, 2015)

If you live that close to the border Id go over, pin my shit, then come back. Easy fix


----------



## mar1n93 (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah a live practically next to the border.. and yes I was planning on pinning overthere 2x a week.. I wouldn't risk it crossing anything over lol thanks for the response guys.. this place rocks..


----------



## Seeker (Jan 3, 2015)

I've heard of  Omega . It was gtg. Not sure about now being its been a while. Things change over time so one could never be to sure.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 3, 2015)

Seeker said:


> I've heard of  Omega . It was gtg. Not sure about now being its been a while. *Things change over time so one could never be to sure*.



Very true Seek. A lot of these new bastards use old names or ones that sound so much like another that you think its the right one.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 3, 2015)

mar1n93 said:


> Yeah a live practically next to the border.. and yes I was planning on pinning overthere 2x a week.. I wouldn't risk it crossing anything over lol thanks for the response guys.. this place rocks..



This is wise. 

Welcome to UGB.


----------



## mar1n93 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the response guys.. truly appreciate it. .. 
this will be my first cycle and I want to get the most out of it.. what do you guys recommend to take sustanon with? Preferably an oral roid... and can you name the brand.. thanks guys


----------



## JackC4 (Jan 4, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> I strongly advise you not to cross the border with anything but a sombrero and a hangover.



This is true, unless you have a secret talent for hiding redijects up your butt.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 4, 2015)

u dont wanna sit in a mexican jail over some stupid sust...find a different way to get gear


----------

